# [SOLVED] Lexmark X6570 paper jam problem



## kwaka738 (Jul 10, 2010)

My daughter has given me her Lexmark X6570 'all in one' for me to try and fix for her. Its display comes up with 'Clear Paper Jam and then press (tick)'. I've had it apart and there doesn't appear to be any paper anywhere in its workings. The printer appears to initialize and do all the right things (ie the printer head moves, it runs the rollers to eject any paper, it initializes the scanner, etc).

However it just comes up with the Paper Jam error message and it that's where it all ends. The printer will go into Power Saver Mode if I select it but with the paper jam error message up the printer is useless. Pressing the 'tick' button on the front panel does nothing but I can see the display refresh quickly when I press it. 

I can put paper into it prior to powering it on and push it just into the mechanism and when the printer initializes it ejects the paper as it should. I also have put in a few sheets at a time prior to power it on and it ejects them all during the initialization (as it should). I did this hoping that it would push any remnants of a previous paper jam out but the paper is ejected no problems. This further convinces me there is no real paper jam problem.

Apart from this paper jam issue there probably isn't anything wrong with it. I have Googled the problem and it appears not to be uncommon but there doesn't appear to be any posted solutions apart from the printer being returned under warranty. (This one is out of warranty).

Does anyone have any ideas on how to resolve this? I get the feeling this might be a really easy fix! Does anyone know why the printer thinks there is a paper jam? Is there some sensor that I should be looking? I can't find a sensor that I suspect might be the paper jam sensor.

Thanks in anticipation.

Success and relief at last! 

Thanks to Dinky on another web site who had the same problem with his Lexmark X6575 printer (a similar printer). The resolution of the problem once I had read Dinky's explanation took less than 30 seconds!

Dinky's exact words on the issue are as follows:

" Dinky commented 5 months ago
Hooray!!!...after lots of hours trying to fix my printers 'Paper Jam' message, even tho' there was no paper jam in my lexmark x6575, but the message refused to go away...I have finally got it to work!!!...

WHAT I DID......
There is a long silver metal bar that the ink cartridges run along. Well just underneath this there is 8 little roller feet that sit on top of another silver/cream roller. Well in between these, in the very centre, you will see a little black plastic nib like thingy...While the machine is turned on, press this little black thingy (best to use a pen or something like, as it's small) and what should happen is the silver/cream roller will make a quick rolling motion....Hey! presto the 'jam message' disappears and the lcd screen should show set-up options (like date, time, ect).

I hope these instructions are clear enough to follow, and I also hope this solves that dreaded 'Paper Jam' message for you all....Good Luck!
Regards, Dinky "


----------



## miodragz (Jan 18, 2011)

Same thing solve problem on Lexmark X3330 
Thanx


----------

